# Breeding



## Freckle1 (Feb 27, 2018)

hey guys can anyone point me in the right direction in finding a good breeding article for pythons mainly carpets and Antaresia. Mostly would like to know weights for male/ female. What months most people start introducing them. Most stuff I find on the net is American and not very helpful


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 27, 2018)

Get this book. There are also some articles by Doc Rock on the old Southern Cross website.


----------



## cagey (Feb 27, 2018)

Seems a good as any source... bought my copy and a couple of other 3 months before buying snakes.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 27, 2018)

The book YT has posted is excellent.
This one was my mainstay in the early days, it does cover most of the Australian species as well as exotic's and it has some good information on egg development etc. An all round good to have in the collection book.


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 27, 2018)

No care sheets that are online?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 27, 2018)

YT already mentioned Doc Rock at Southern Cross. Did you try to google that yet?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> No care sheets that are online?


an online care sheet isn't going to give you the in-depth info you were after


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 27, 2018)

What they can’t copy a books context into a care sheet?


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 27, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> What they can’t copy a books context into a care sheet?


Breeding pythons is not a simple thing and should not be considered without a lot of research, it certainly can't be condensed into a "care sheet"
At the minimum you should thoroughly read the book I recommended and the python breeding info from Doc Rock, http://www.southernxreptiles.com.
In the interests of the animals and the babies produced if you are not prepared to invest that much effort you should not be doing it.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 27, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> What they can’t copy a books context into a care sheet?



Maybe you could do that based upon your findings from your breeding experience in time to come. 
You need to see that there are as many different successful methods as there are unsuccessful. And what works one year might not work the next. Why some females produce a perfect clutch one year and slugs the next 3. So so many thing you need to read & understand that will save you lots of time and stress when things don't go quite as you expected.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> What they can’t copy a books context into a care sheet?


why can't young people read some books to learn what they need to learn? You can't get years of detailed information in a few pages.If you want to be a good breeder you need detailed info not just a few notes,reptile breeding is not like letting a couple of dogs go for it.


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Just because I’m asking if there’s information on the internet makes me young? It’s 10x easier to click on a URL and find websites then it is to pay for and order a book. 
What’s to say what I read on the internet is a few pages? 

That’s why I was asking if anyone had any good information that they have found on the web.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 28, 2018)

And that information has been handed to you.

Doc Rock @ southern cross reptiles.
[doublepost=1519789129,1519789066][/doublepost]Here, How about I go do the google search for you so you don't need to type it in.......

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 28, 2018)

I included that link in my last post?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 28, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I included that link in my last post?



Nearly YT, that link only goes to the home page.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 28, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Nearly YT, that link only goes to the home page.


Yeah but it's pretty obvious to click on the Doc Rock articles as I also mentioned.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> Just because I’m asking if there’s information on the internet makes me young? It’s 10x easier to click on a URL and find websites then it is to pay for and order a book.
> What’s to say what I read on the internet is a few pages?
> .


You might not be young but it is a worrying trend for young people to want everything now,without work,without study and without trying.
I'd rather have the book so I can go back and re-read something rather than try and remember some URL.


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 28, 2018)

thanks for all your input dragon really helped out


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 28, 2018)

If you don't mind me asking...What's your purpose for wanting to breed either of the species? If you're not aware there is already an oversupply in the market and as a result off spring can be difficult to pass on especially if one is not a recognised breeder.

It you intend to proceed then it wouldn't hurt to take the advice given and purchase either or both the books mentioned. As stated if you do they will always be on hand for future reference. If you don't want to by any of the books recommended just google "breeding carpet pythons" and "breeding antaresia pythons". I just did and found a plethora of information relating to breeding both species conducive to Australian conditions.


----------



## Wally (Feb 28, 2018)

Have a bit of fun and spend some time using this site to find out first hand experiences related to breeding.

It is after all one of the reasons the site exists. 

You'll also read first hand experiences of those trying to sell offspring, and the difficulty of this when breeding the ' less desirable species ' as has been mentioned above.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2018)

I want to know everything, I want to do it without reading more than about 500 words, I want it to be free online, and I want a link to it, not have to do any googling myself. TIA.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 28, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I want to know everything, I want to do it without reading more than about 500 words, I want it to be free online, and I want a link to it, not have to do any googling myself. TIA.


Go to snakebreederkid.blogspot.freehosting 

/sarcasm


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2018)

TLDR.

Can you summarise it and post it here?


----------



## Freckle1 (Mar 1, 2018)

And this is the reason you guys have ruined this forum all your doing is turning people away with your bullshit comments


----------



## Foozil (Mar 1, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> And this is the reason you guys have ruined this forum all your doing is turning people away with your bullshit comments


And you're helping by commenting this?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> And this is the reason you guys have ruined this forum all your doing is turning people away with your bullshit comments


there are no "bullshit comments" here, only advice. As the old story goes advice is free,you are free to take it or not.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 1, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> And this is the reason you guys have ruined this forum all your doing is turning people away with your bullshit comments


You're and your. You're welcome.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 1, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> And this is the reason you guys have ruined this forum all your doing is turning people away with your bullshit comments



Firstly as you are a new member what do you compare the forum to that brings you to the conclusion that current members have in some way ruined it as you say? Secondly you are welcome for my input and my honest efforts to help point you in a direction where you may have found your end goal. Finally, don't let the door smack you on your way out.


----------



## Scutellatus (Mar 2, 2018)

Maybe the OP did ask in the wrong way and yes there were a few helpful comments, that was until near the end of the first page.
C'mon guys let's not do this over and over again. Replying with sarcasm only exacerbates the situation.


----------

